# Mako16 picture thread



## Mako16

P.lugardi [ adult female freshly molted ]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

P.murinus [ subadult male ]






going back home..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

P.chordatus [ adult female ]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

C.crawshayi [ adult female ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

S.calceatum [ subadult female ]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Talkenlate04

Those are some great shots man! What kinda camera are you using?


----------



## Mako16

My camera is an old sony dsc-p73 , nothing special . 2nd picture of crawshayi is taken with Canon S3 IS. 
I must admit there is a photoshop involved in this pictures but not much , a little bit of sharpness and contrast


----------



## J.huff23

Do you like African Ts? I love them. Love your pics.


----------



## Boanerges

How is the temperment on that S.calceatum [ subadult female ]  ?


----------



## fatich

Nice shots Mako16
your P.murinus is great


----------



## Mako16

j.everson23 said:


> Do you like African Ts? I love them. Love your pics.


Yes, they are my favorite   I also have a H.maculata sub female but she is in need of a molt


----------



## Mako16

Boanerges said:


> How is the temperment on that S.calceatum [ subadult female ]  ?


hehe see for yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

Hey Marko, are you really into the african Ts?


----------



## Mako16

j.everson23 said:


> Hey Marko, are you really into the african Ts?


Em , I have american and asian species too , but african terrestrial are my favorite


----------



## J.huff23

Mako16 said:


> Em , I have american and asian species too , but african terrestrial are my favorite


Same here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boanerges

Mako16 said:


> hehe see for yourself


That's great   So she is easy to handle then unlike most


----------



## Mako16

P.chordatus [ adult female ]


----------



## Mako16

H.minax [ adult female ]


----------



## Mako16

P.regalis [ adult female ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

G.rosea [ adult female ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

B.boehmei [ subadult female ]


----------



## Thompson08

wow she is stunning! Nice pics man :worship:


----------



## Mako16

C.cyaneopubescens [ subadult female ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

B.albopilosum [ subadult female ]


----------



## Mako16

A.seemanni [ adult female ]


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful pictures once again.


----------



## Mako16

N.chromatus [ subadult female ]


----------



## fang333999

i love your p lugardi, and s calceatum. when you get a chance, would you post of pic of your female h mac? i loove h macs


----------



## Mako16

fang333999 said:


> i love your p lugardi, and s calceatum. when you get a chance, would you post of pic of your female h mac? i loove h macs


 will do  

A.versicolor [ juvenile female ]







N.vulpinus [ freshly molted juvenile female ]







C.fimbriatus [ 1 of 3 slings ]


----------



## J.huff23

This has to be one of my favorite picture threads ever.


----------



## Mako16

A.geniculata [ adult female ]












P.irminia [ subadult female ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

I love Irminia's


----------



## Mako16

P.pulcher [ juvenile - subadult female ]







P.miranda [ juvenile unsexed possible male ]







P.ornata [ juvenile female ]


----------



## J.huff23

Amazing pictures once again.


----------



## fartkowski

Great pictures.
Very nice collection.


----------



## Mako16

E.murinus [ juvenile female ]







B.albopilosum [ subadult female ]







N.vulpinus [ juvenile female fresh after molt ]







P.murinus [ immature male ]


----------



## J.huff23

Nice pics again!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

Very nice photos, and quite a collection!!  
keep em' comin 

-=ICM=-


----------



## SNAFU

Outstanding, crystal clear pics! :clap:  You can see every hair! Makes me want a new camera! Be sure and post the H. maculata after she molts.


----------



## Mako16

thanks guys , 

some more

P.irminia ˙[ subadult female - legs ]







P.chordatus [ subadult female ]












A.seemanni [ adult female ]












N.carapoensis [ subadult female ]







A.geniculata [ adult female ]


----------



## Mako16

H.maculata [ subadult female after molt ]


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

cool p. pulcher and maculata:drool: :drool:


----------



## Mako16

B.boehmei







P.ornata







S.calceatum [ subadult female after molt ]


----------



## Mako16




----------



## asassin8

Mako16 said:


> S.calceatum [ subadult female ]


whats the common name for this T??

asassin8


----------



## HerbertWest

Featherleg baboon


----------



## Mako16

*Freshly molted Ephebopus murinus*


----------



## Mako16

*MM pterinochilus murinus , pretty big boy 5''*


----------



## Mako16

P.murinus MM







E.murinus







S.calceatum


----------



## Mako16

H.minax

















P.ornata












A.versicolor in need of a molt


----------



## Mako16

P.irminia







P.chordatus


----------



## Skullptor

I really like your photos. You have a good eye for the photo. I love this one.





The ornatas are stunning. One of my favs. You make the P. chordatus look very good (great name for a metal heads spider too)


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome pics again.


----------



## Mako16

Thanks


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Mako16

*some new shots*

B.boehmei 0.1






G.rosea 0.1






N.vulpinus 0.1






E.murinus 0.1






P.pulcher 0.1 - fresh molt






C.cyaneopubescens 0.1






A.versicolor 0.1?






B.albopilosum 0.1


----------



## ofc27

Very nice pics man! T's are also awesome!


----------



## Mako16

*some more*

Thank you !  

A.versicolor gorgeous.. fresh molt .. stil don't know what it is but I think male now..






P.irminia 0.1






P.ornata 0.1






H.maculata 0.1






P.murinus 1.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

*yummy crickets*

nhandu vulpinus






haplopelma minax


----------



## Mako16

Finnaly p.irminia getting ready for a molt


----------



## Mako16

P.regalis






S.calceatum saying hello


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata






L.parahybana






N.carapoensis


----------



## Mako16

A.geniculata






A.versicolor






C.cyaneopubescens


----------



## Mako16

E.murinus






P.chordatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## seanbond

well done!


----------



## J.huff23

P.chordatus are awesome. Great shot!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Cool shot of the chordatus.


----------



## Mako16

thanks , I must find her a male 

2 more molts yesterday

p.ornata






b.boehmei


----------



## Mako16

P.chordatus


----------



## Mako16

H.minax











C.crawshayi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jme

I love the H.maculata  

nice picks :clap:


----------



## Mako16

jme said:


> I love the H.maculata
> 
> nice picks :clap:


Thanks


----------



## Mako16

P.regalis spermweb


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted N.vulpinus


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted N.carapoensis


----------



## Mako16

G.rosea






P.ornata






E.pachypus






X.immanis


----------



## Mako16

P.irminia freshly molted






B.albopilosum 











A.versicolor in premolt






and postmolt











P.lugardi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That's a gorgeous versi. Nice pics.


----------



## Draiman

Excellent pictures.


----------



## Mako16

Thanks 

E.murinus freshly molted






P.pulcher






P.chordatus






H.maculata


----------



## Mako16

Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Draiman

Great picture of the _S. calceatum_! :clap: 

How big is she?


----------



## Satellite Rob

You have some T's and your pictures are good to.


----------



## Mako16

Thanks!  she's about 5''


----------



## radiata

Mako16 said:


> E.murinus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.chordatus


this is nice Ts.....


----------



## Trent Briese

That molting shot in the web is amazing. Very surreal.  Great pics all the way.


----------



## biomarine2000

You have an excellent photo thread and collection.


----------



## blix

Very nice collection and pictures! Keep them coming.


----------



## Mako16

thanks guys 

freshly molted adult female
Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata






B.albopilosum






P.pulcher in need of a molt


----------



## jani taler

Gorgeous ornata! How big she is?


----------



## Mako16

jani taler said:


> Gorgeous ornata! How big she is?


Thanks!

She is about 4.5'' (12cm) . But today is something wrong
 with her.. It looks like she is dying or something ..


----------



## jani taler

OH, I hope she will survive!


----------



## Skullptor

Big thumbs up on the collection, and your skills as a photographer! :clap:


----------



## Mako16

P.lugardi freshly molted






E.murinus






C.huahini mature male






P.irminia


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Testing my new camera 

P.lugardi











P.irminia











B.boehmei






G.rosea






H.lividum


----------



## BlackCat

Nice pics, great quality!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Very clear shot's from your last post... what kind of camera are you using? you've got quite the collection... good job!!!! Impresive pics!!!.... thanks for sharing....


----------



## Mako16

Thanks! 

I'm using a Samsung WB550


----------



## Mako16

P.nigricolor fresh molt


----------



## JOHN 3:16

Just curious, how is the *P. ornata *doing? If well, shoot us a picture of her.


----------



## Mako16

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Just curious, how is the *P. ornata *doing? If well, shoot us a picture of her.


I don't have her anymore.. but I know she is doing well  She was about 5'' on that last picture , she is now about 7'' . Here is a picture of her now

http://www.shrani.si/f/2R/5y/1HDK2Owf/img1623.jpg


----------



## kovsejr

yuuuup  she's doing OOOOOK


----------



## Mako16

P.nigricolor








L.violaceopes







P.irminia transfer =)






A.diversipes











C.marshalli











P.regalis molt






G.rosea 





handling


----------



## VinceG

You have some really good looking Ts!!! I love watching your thread keep posting pictures!


----------



## Mako16

Hey guys, 

It's been 2 years since i'm out of the hobby, I had to sell all my spiders 
because there was simply no time because I had to study a lot , 
so everything you see back in my thread , is gone 

But I have some good news, I'M BACK  the first package of new tarantulas
is coming soon, so there will be plenty of new spiders and pictures ! stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

New spiders finally after 2 years! excited!  I bought bunch of them, but they
are still very small 

0.1.0 G.rosea
0.1.0 C.schioedtei
0.0.1 P.irminia
0.0.1 P.miranda
0.0.1 P.tigrinawesseli
0.0.2 P.ornata
0.0.1 A.versicolor
0.0.1 M.balfouri
0.0.1 E.cyanognathus

Here's a pic of my new Cyriopagopus schioedtei female







More pictures will follow


----------



## Storm76

Nice looking T...congrats


----------



## Mako16

Thanks !  

she finally molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkmD

Very nice pics and T,s.


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Finally it happend! I can't even bealive how long it took her to molt .
I've got this lady since August 2007 and her last molt was in June 2008, 

so it's been exactly 4 years 2 months 1 week and 4 days from her last molt. I've had many
species that molts once in a while, but that's definitely got to be the record.


----------



## Mako16

Grammostola rosea , molting pics





































and the M.balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Great pictures! And the balfouri is cute...2,5"?


----------



## Mako16

Thanks ! 

Yeah, he's about that size, maybe a bit smaller


----------



## Storm76

Mako16 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yeah, he's about that size, maybe a bit smaller


Certainly acts like his bigger cousins already  One of my C. fimbriatus spiderlings slapped the side of the vial today after being rehoused...pretty feisty little buggers. I can see why these are told to have a "very low threshold" before getting p'ed off. How's it with M. balfouris? As far as I'm aware, they love to run off like crazy rather than fight, right? But I guess they become quite territorial once accustomed to their enclosure, too?


----------



## Mako16

They are fast indeed,very skittish. My balfouri only goes in a defense posture sometimes when i throw it's meal inside, but I assume he will be an angry spider when he grows up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

These are some of my favorite pictures so far!  I looked at the whole thread.  Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Alltheworld601 said:


> These are some of my favorite pictures so far!  I looked at the whole thread.  Welcome back.


Thank you very much


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted blue fang, without flash , still not sure of the sex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Great pic of the Blue Fang  I really need to get my hands on one...


----------



## arscariosus

Awesome pics, I've read the whole thread and I must say, welcome back!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Great pic of the Blue Fang  I really need to get my hands on one...


Yes, you should definitely get one , very beautiful specimen , but very skittish and always hiding 



arscariosus said:


> Awesome pics, I've read the whole thread and I must say, welcome back!


Thank you! 

Some new molts

P.irminia - 100% female 






P.ornata 1 - possible male











P.ornata 2 - possible female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the female  No matter how often see them on pictures or my couple here at home - it's one of those species that totally catches my eye and I can watch them for hours ongoing. Just stunningly beautiful craftsmanship of nature!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

some more

G.rosea






P.ornata with&no flash











M.balfouri






P.irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Great pics! M. balfouri was taken without flash, I assume?


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Great pics! M. balfouri was taken without flash, I assume?


With flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

two fresh molts

P.tigrinawesseli






P.metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

p.ornata






p.irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Looks like that Poecie wanted a hug


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata 






G.rosea






Freshly molted P.miranda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Nice new pics!


----------



## Legion09

Very awesome pictures.


----------



## grayzone

Mako16 said:


> Grammostola rosea , molting pics


damn rosie haha.. glad she molted out for ya

---------- Post added 12-21-2012 at 03:29 AM ----------

very nice thread, glad youre taking more photos


----------



## Mako16

thanks guys

freshly molted ephebopus cyanognathus

















M.balfouri fatty






P.metallica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Lovely cyanognathus...


----------



## Mako16

Look who came to say hello 

female C.schioedtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

Finally she molted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dagmara

Great news!  Beautiful spider <3


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata, flipped on her back a few moments ago  Hoping for a female!







almost finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

and here she is, nearly 4'' now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted Monocentropus balfouri, unsexed






freshly molted Psalmopoeus irminia,female






freshly molted Poecilotheria ornata, male






Poecilotheria ornata, female






Cyriopagopus schioedtei, female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marijan2

Damn, cyanogathus just went on my No.1 spot on want list


----------



## Mako16

> Damn, cyanogathus just went on my No.1 spot on want list


Yep, they are very pretty , but always hiding 

One more of my lovely schioedtei






and male P.ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Lovely irminia !


----------



## macbaffo

*R: Mako16 picture thread*

So much yellow in that ornata! Not a pokie lover but that is cool


----------



## Mako16

Thanks!

Nothing new , just a quick update 

Grammostola rosea






Psalmopoeus irminia











Monocentropus balfouri






Check this color difference with flash on/off - Poecilotheria ornata male









He's growing up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Great pics of great Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted p.metallica






freshly molted e.cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pardozer

Great thread Mako. You have some awesome T's


----------



## Mako16

pardozer said:


> Great thread Mako. You have some awesome T's


Thank you! 

C.schioedtei female











P.ornata male - morning sunlight 






female ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korg

Wow, that female ornata is amazing!


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata male






P.irminia female front legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted P.ornata male , very pretty and he got big too. about 5.5-6'' now.







& freshly molted P.irminia female , with some troubles .. 
she's got two of this things on each side of abdomen, what the heck is that? 

Right side






Left side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

some more..

she's really a beauty though , just don't know how long she's gonna live with those two bumps on her abdomen.. :/ but she looks fine for now.






ornata male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Gotta love irminias - such a stunning looking species!  Hoping for the best of your girl there!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Some cracking photos!


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted Ephebopus cyanognathus - 'blue fang' 












What do you think?


----------



## friendttyy

Mako16 said:


>


what specie is the second one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

friendttyy said:


> what specie is the second one.


Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## statik

p.metallica.your pics are ace  :0)


----------



## Storm76

Cute little T's


----------



## Mako16

Thanks! 

Looks like the blue fang was not the only one on schedule today 

P.ornata female just flipped on her back a few moments ago! can't wait!







---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 01:47 AM ----------

Very angry girl while removing her molt






Not the best picture.. but here we go. A lot of purple on her, I like it! 






Better pictures coming soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## friendttyy

Mako16 said:


> Poecilotheria metallica


Thanks i really need one if they are available in south africa


----------



## Storm76

She's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

about 5 inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

0.1 C.schioedtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Someone was annoyed getting her picture taken there...


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Someone was annoyed getting her picture taken there...


Yes , she's a real sweetheart


----------



## Alltheworld601

I love those Cyriopagopus.  I have a Sulawesi Black but its still teeny tiny.


----------



## Mako16

Thanks!


freshly molted C.schioedtei female . I will post some more pictures of her next week before she goes to her new owner  ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Why is it that Asian T's are usually not caring if they're freshly molted or not and go threatening nevertheless, even ocasionally trying to bite (dangerous to the T in that moment...)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Gorgeous schioedtei!


----------



## Mako16

E.cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata male 







new member 
L.parahybana female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roktman

A beauty of a collection! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mako16

Thank you!

0.1 Poecilotheria ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Some new additions

0.1 Lasiodora parahybana


0.1 Poecilotheria regalis, got her for 20$

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

she molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brizzl

$20! Man, what a deal! I got one for half the size and double the price!


----------



## Mako16

Yeah, it was a great deal! 


P.metallica freshly molted .. male ...



0.1 P.ornata 
always waiting for food under those airholes 



0.1 L.parahybana


0.1 P.regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

I got a new smartphone a few days ago with 13MP camera, so here's one shot of my male P.metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

My female blue fang molted again 




female L.parahybana.. she's eating like a pig!


and one pic of my lovely G.rosea female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

My female P.ornata is freshly molted and almost 6 inches now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

female E.cyanognathus without flash


female P.ornata 3 days postmolt - she is so skittish that i can't even describe it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 G.rosea


Freshly molted 0.1 L.parahybana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

Wow. Awesome pics. I didn't realize the amount of color and beauty or P. ornata. That's crazy.


----------



## Mako16

Brizzl said:


> Wow. Awesome pics. I didn't realize the amount of color and beauty or P. ornata. That's crazy.


Yes, too bad she's ''hiding'' those colors, if you look real close you might see some purple, but otherwise she is just dark green ( in natural light) , so the flash does all the magic 

One more


G.rosea


L.parahybana with superworm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Mako16 said:


>


Someone liked to climb the tongs there, hu?


----------



## Mako16

Yes 

One of my fav tarantulas : L.parahybana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Poecilotheria ornata



and new tarantula..

0.1 Pterinochilus murinus RCF

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16

0.1 L.parahybana


0.1 P.ornata


and some new spiders 

0.1 A.geniculata


0.1 P.cambridgei


0.1 P.irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr

Lovely photos and great colours! The moulting L. parahybana is really spectacular. I enjoyed seeing your ornata in that outstretched posture as well - my formosa never does it! She's still a juvenile, perhaps they pick it up as they mature?


----------



## Mako16

netr said:


> Lovely photos and great colours! The moulting L. parahybana is really spectacular. I enjoyed seeing your ornata in that outstretched posture as well - my formosa never does it! She's still a juvenile, perhaps they pick it up as they mature?


Thanks! Hmm, I don't think so , all of my pokies are streching out, even slings and juveniles


----------



## netr

Interesting. I also have a metallica and a vittata sling, and I'm not sure I've seen either assume the position as it were either. My two rosea do it more often! Anyway, it's a wonderful way for them to sit.


----------



## Mako16

0.1 P.murinus



0.1 P.irminia ( that's one happy girl )


0.1 E.cyanognathus ( the big butt is all i can see from her  )


and surprise of the day..
0.1 P.cambridgei this morning


and now.. ( weird molting position, glad that everything went ok! )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted 

1.0 Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Bad day....

I have ordered some new spiders (regalis and fimbriatus slings and female T.stirmi ), and they didn't survived the trip 

At least this one did .. 

0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Well .. when I already thought my Theraphosa stirmi is not gonna make it.. 
but actually it looks like she will slowly recover, as she started to move around a little! 

(she was injured during shipping, she was leaking blood 
from her legs and she couldn't move at all ) , I hope for the best now :/

she is a wild caught specimen and seriously in need of a molt!


----------



## Mako16

0.1 L.parahybana




0.1 P.ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

some pics 

0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei



0.1 Poecilotheria ornata - taking down the dubia roach 



1.0 Poecilotheria metallica



0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca


0.1 Lasiodora parahybana


0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia



and finally some pics of my 0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus ( she is in premolt )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

I was right about my blue fang , just found her hanging upside down with those leg claws , and the molt web is visible under her, can't wait 



---------- Post added 12-14-2013 at 09:49 PM ----------

[/COLOR]confirmed female!


----------



## Mako16

I just love this pokie, the meanest of them all  she's also in premolt .


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

P.irminia out and about..


Best view of my P.murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Lasiodora parahybana


Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Mako16

0.1 T.stirmi


0.1 E.cyanognathus


0.1 P.subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Grammostola rosea 


I also did 2 rehouse's today:

Poecilotheria ornata


Ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

finally!


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted 

0.1 P.cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 L.parahybana abdomen hairs , this girl is also in premolt


----------



## Mako16

Looks like my female P.subfusca is getting ready for molt too, she's refusing food and she's webbing like crazy


P.cambridgei female after molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bergrider

Nice 
I like that subfusca and the cambridgei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako16

Update on T.stirmi... her abdomen is now 18 days black! I hope she molts this weekend!
I don't remember any of my t's took that long lol ..


still nothing from my parahybana either, her abdomen has turned black 14 days ago. I hope she will join T.stirmi this weekend too!


Rare view of my P.irminia , she's always hiding


P.murinus exuvium, nice surprise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Love the pics of the E.cyanognathus! Also, nice subfusca and great pics overall! Thanks for sharing, mate!


----------



## Mako16

Thanks Storm76!

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
Finally it's happening! 


...

finished! she definitely gained some size and she looks gorgeous!


0.1 P.subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on a successfull molt


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on a successfull molt


Ty!

I hope my LP will be successful aswell , definitely it's happening today 


Well, one thing sucks for sure.. my P.cambridgei and A.geniculata both females passed away yesterday without any reasons.. :/


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Lasiodora parahybana





next day:


----------



## Mako16

Yesterday I have noticed some extreme webbing going on ..




Today:



I was happy when I saw my FEMALE freshly molted .. and here she is , the queen .. OH I MEAN KING ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt

Nothing like having a spider you think is female end up maturing into an ultimate male...I had that happen to me last year with a _Poecilotheria striata_ that I bought as a sexed female. 4 months and a molt later, turned out to be a male that was ready to be sent off to breed.


----------



## Mako16

> paassatt
> 
> Nothing like having a spider you think is female end up maturing into an ultimate male...I had that happen to me last year with a Poecilotheria striata that I bought as a sexed female. 4 months and a molt later, turned out to be a male that was ready to be sent off to breed.


Yeah it sucks! But i'll get a new female for free, so it's not such a big problem .. 

0.1 Pterinochilus murinus rcf , first pictures after molt , rehouse time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

5,5'' female Poecilotheria ornata

I hope she will molt tonight , it's been a while


----------



## Mako16

She is jaw dropping gorgeous :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted subadult female P.ornata




Mature male P.subfusca 'lowland'




Subadult female T.stirmi


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Look at those colors! 

I finally managed to measure her in this position .. she is almost 7 inches!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr

Still loving this thread. You've got some seriously leggy pokies!


----------



## Mako16

Thanks netr!

0.1 Poecilotheria ornata



0.1 Grammostola rosea


0.1 Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## TLover007

Very very nice!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Mako16

I was feeding my T's, including my female T.stirmi but she refused the food, I mean c'mon Theraphosa not eating? 

So I grab my camera and I noticed something  Her last molt was surpriseingly just 4 months ago.

1.No flash / 2.With flash


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus - freshly molted 


0.1 Poecilotheria ornata - very shy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi, getting big!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Finally i'm getting some new spiders this week , so here is some more shots of my current ones

0.1 P.ornata


0.1 T.stirmi





0.1 L.parahybana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CupcakeRosea

:drool:Oh my god, that blue fang. <3
Beautiful spiders, I wish I had a collection like this.


----------



## Mako16

Yep, she's nice, here's one last pic of her and then she's going to a new owner on monday 




P.irminia - in need of a molt


P.ornata


P.murinus




T.stirmi



P.metallica - freshly molted


----------



## Mako16

P.irminia.. poor thing passed away .. 


Guess who's gonna be a lot bigger ..


----------



## Mako16

P.ornata


P.metallica


P.miranda


G.rosea


A.geniculata


C.marshalli


C.fimbriatus


T.gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum, freshly molted


----------



## Mako16

I Just woke up and found this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greatwun

Mako16 said:


> P.metallica - freshly molted



Now that is a beautiful P. metallica!!!


----------



## Mako16

Thanks, he's a beuty indeed 

0.1 L.parahybana after molt



0.1 P.ornata feeding


----------



## pardozer

Do you still have the mm lowland Subfusca?


----------



## Mako16

pardozer said:


> Do you still have the mm lowland Subfusca?


Nope , he's been sent back to it's previous owner , because it should be a female..


----------



## xirxes

What phot gear you using?

I'd guess a 90-100 Macro with a soft box for lighting?


----------



## Mako16

xirxes said:


> What phot gear you using?
> 
> I'd guess a 90-100 Macro with a soft box for lighting?


Samsung WB550 , with no gear at all .. macro function yes.. but no lens  and without soft box..


----------



## xirxes

Mako16 said:


> Samsung WB550 , with no gear at all .. macro function yes.. but no lens  and without soft box..


I like the shots, and it is lit well from whatever the source is. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pardozer

O darn. I want him lol


----------



## Mako16

pardozer said:


> O darn. I want him lol


Yeah too bad.. but i'm sure you will find someone closer to you, because i'm from Europe & the shipping would be long and expensive .. 


She finally streched out for some better shot - with flash

and without flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Finally got this sp.  We def. need more of these in the hobby!

0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


> Finally got this sp.  We def. need more of these in the hobby!
> 
> 0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


Beautiful! Finally got me a 1"+ today. Looking female as well. Hopefully she grows quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Does anybody know at what size are they breedable? There's so little info about them...



0.1 T.stirmi


0.1 P.ornata


0.1 P.murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Wow, did not expect this from her so soon. It has been only 5 months from her last molt  

0.1 Poecilotheria ornata





This one also molted a week ago..
0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Nice updates. Gorgeous H. mac....still not sure if I want to give those a shot. Sure love their looks.


----------



## hmbrower

BEAUTIFUL! Ornata's are wonderful! Ultramarinus is on my "to get" list, along with about 50 other t's!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Nice updates. Gorgeous H. mac....still not sure if I want to give those a shot. Sure love their looks.


Thanks! I really like those skull patterns on their abdomen  But she still have a lot of grey colors on her, so can't wait till she get's more white 

Some fresh pic's of my BIG ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Storm76 said:


> Nice updates. Gorgeous H. mac....still not sure if I want to give those a shot. Sure love their looks.


They're a great species to have. Very reclusive, yet not to the point of psalmos for example. You'll likely still see it out at night a lot. They tend to be more skittish and will bolt back into their web-burrows at the slightest disturbance. They can however become quite defensive if you disturb their homes. Thankfully they're t as bad as say, an OBT.


----------



## Storm76

BobGrill said:


> They're a great species to have. Very reclusive, yet not to the point of psalmos for example. You'll likely still see it out at night a lot. They tend to be more skittish and will bolt back into their web-burrows at the slightest disturbance. They can however become quite defensive if you disturb their homes. Thankfully they're t as bad as say, an OBT.


Yeah, I'm aware of their behavior. I could probably deal with it just fine, but there's just something about them that makes me hesitate. Oh, well. In time.


And gorgeous ornata, mate! Love the hues she displays.


----------



## Mako16

0.1 P.ornata


1.0 P.metallica - freshly molted ( a week ago)


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted 

0.1 S.calceatum


----------



## Mako16

I just love my big girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.0.1 H.lividum


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

H.lividum molted yesterday , and it's a girl! 


And here's a short feeding video of my new beardie.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIB5gINIoVY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Female P.ultramarinus - freshly molted


devil's cage  Female P.murinus


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


> Female P.ultramarinus - freshly molted
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> How large is she?


----------



## Mako16

> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> How large is she?


She's about 5 inches now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

That coloration is just crazy isn't it.


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> That coloration is just crazy isn't it.


It sure is.. I can't wait to start breeding her after next molt


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


> It sure is.. I can't wait to start breeding her after next molt


Make sure you DEF post a separate thread about it.


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Make sure you DEF post a separate thread about it.


I will  one more shot of her..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

It's that time of the year again ..  

Surprisingly, her last molt was only 5 months ago and she's already about 6.5 inches.  I believe she's gonna be huge after this molt 

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Lasiodora parahybana


0.1 Pterinochilus murinus rcf


0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


0.1 Theraphosa stirmi


0.1 Poecilotheria ornata


1.0 Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Lampropelma nigerrimum


----------



## Mako16

0.1 P.murinus rcf







0.1 P.ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Black abdomen.. day 25!

It's taking foreeeeeeeever  And maybe.. just maybe it's gonna happen tonight 

some webbing going on today..


----------



## Mako16

She's not fully streched yet , but her legs and carapace are much much bigger than before!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Therapists are so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Not a tarantula.. but here's my little beardie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Nice pics ! Beardies get huge right? hope someday I can get one.. gotta keep roach numbers down. I also need a goliath again


----------



## Mako16

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Nice pics ! Beardies get huge right? hope someday I can get one.. gotta keep roach numbers down. I also need a goliath again


Thanks! No, beardies are not huge at all..their body is about the size of the palm hand , the rest is the tail  but they eat a lot, that's for sure  

Theraphosa stirmi




Pterinochilus murinus



Poecilotheria formosa, freshly molted


Ephebopus murinus, freshly molted


----------



## Mako16

I just love my ultra! Can't wait till mating starts next year.. 


Freshly molted female S.calceatum


----------



## Mako16

S.calceatum


H.maculata


----------



## Mako16

Female Heteroscodra maculata, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucy Lambaste

Mako16 said:


> P.irminia out and about..
> 
> 
> Best view of my P.murinus


What ended up happening with the growths on your P. Irminia? Looks like she molted out ok?


----------



## Mako16

By the 'growths' do you mean this? 






That's not the same irminia..  I gave away that one (with the growths) to some guy for free, and I don't know if she is still alive or not. 

The new irminia (which you posted the picture of) also died a few weeks ago unfortunately. She has made an egg laying bed( didn't even know she was mated),
but the weird part was, that she dropped her eggs out of her laying bed and then she ate them up.. a few days later she died.. I really don't know what was going on with her, so I got myself two new slings.


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted and confirmed female!

Lampropelma sp. 'borneo black'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats, mate!


----------



## Mako16

some juveniles... 

C.marshalli 


E.murinus


E.olivacea


P.formosa


L.violaceopes


L. sp. 'borneo black'


T.gigas


O.aureotibialis


----------



## Mako16

and some more .. 

P.regalis


P.miranda


P.rufilata


P.subfusca


P.metallica


P.formosa


P.tigrinawesseli


C.huahini


L.nigerrimum


C.cyaneopubescens


O.aureotibialis


S.arndsti


P.cambridgei


P.irminia


P.pulcher


----------



## Mako16

0.1 P.ultramarinus


0.1 L.sp. 'borneo black'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

What sex is that P. ultramarinus?


----------



## Austin S.

Pretty sure he mentioned its female a few pages back if I remember correctly. Wicked coloring. I love it. My gals in the blah brown stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Yeah , it's a subadult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Did some rehouses today..

P.ornata, adult female


H.maculata, subadult female


L.parahybana, subadult female


S.calceatum, subadult female


P.metallica, subadult male


E.murinus, juvenil unsexed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

L.violaceopes (possible female)


P.cambridgei (freshly molted, confirmed female)


P.cambridgei (freshly molted, possible male)


P.pulcher (freshly molted, possible male)


C.marshalli (freshly molted, possible female)


P.subfusca (freshly molted, possible female with some molt issues on the abdomen )


P.murinus rcf (freshly molted adult female)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

E.murinus (freshly molted, possible male)


L.nigerrimum ( 4 freshly molted juvenil females )






T.stirmi's butt  itchy itchy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Hmm.. look who decided to go into premolt after 2 years and 5 months  But still 1x faster than previous molt  (4 years and 2 months)




Theraphosa stirmi (female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Wow thats some really nice pictures you got. and super lovely spiders too. they are adorable.


----------



## Mako16

louise f said:


> Wow thats some really nice pictures you got. and super lovely spiders too. they are adorable.


Thank you!

S.calceatum & H.maculata - It's really amazing how similar they are, except gold & white coloration.


S.calceatum ( female, freshly molted)
I swear she's growing faster than any of my other arboreals. I thought that they are slow growers 

Dates of molting:
- August 5th, 2014
- September 25th, 2014
- November 27th, 2014
- February 6th, 2015

After 1st molt in my care.. (August 5th, 2014)


and now.. (February 6th, 2015)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Found a nice piece of tile at home 

P.metallica, subadult male


P.murinus, adult female


P.ornata, adult female


T.stirmi, adult female 


L.parahybana, adult female


P.ultramarinus, subadult female


H.maculata, subadult female


S.calceatum, subadult female, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

P.formosa, unsexed, freshly molted


E.olivacea, unsexed, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Just love the E.olivacea. can`t wait till mine are getting that nice size and color.


----------



## Mako16

louise f said:


> Just love the E.olivacea. can`t wait till mine are getting that nice size and color.


Yeah, they're awesome, i'm owning this sp. for the first time now , and I will surely buy some more and then start breeding 

Weekend is feeding day! P.murinus rcf, adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

'Suspected male' C.marshalli in premolt ..



after molt.. confirmed female! 


With & Without flash - She's now about 2.75 inches (7cm)


----------



## Mako16

S.arndsti ( freshly molted, unsexed)


P.rufilata ( freshly molted, suspected female)


G.rosea ( freshly molted, adult female)


----------



## fuzzyavics72

Beautiful rufilata female! That's my favorite sp. Of pokie.


----------



## Mako16

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Beautiful rufilata female! That's my favorite sp. Of pokie.


Thanks! She's pretty indeed, but not my favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Austin S.

Very good pictures man. Love the quality of each. Especially love that last one of the lividum. I need to add one to my collection. Do yours make turrets as burrows? I use to have a few lividums and other Haplo species that would make turrets, and would be a few inches off the ground. Really awesome looking. Hows that ultramarinus? Molt again?


----------



## Mako16

Thanks!

P.ultramarinus is not yet near to be molting, because she's still eating  But I hope it's gonna be soon. It's been 5 months since then.

That's how it looked like before my H.lividum molted , I did a rehouse now because she got bigger


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Hydrazine

How do you find the ornata in the terms of manageability? I've got two small slings and would like to know what I'm in for when they grow up.

Gorgeous beastie, by the way.


----------



## Mako16

Hydrazine said:


> How do you find the ornata in the terms of manageability? I've got two small slings and would like to know what I'm in for when they grow up.
> 
> Gorgeous beastie, by the way.


She's usually always out in the open and calm even if I open up the lid.But.. she already showed me a couple of times how speed & agression looks like  
A lot of ornata's are usually extremely skittish and agressive.


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Mako16 said:


> She's usually always out in the open and calm even if I open up the lid.But.. she already showed me a couple of times how speed & agression looks like
> A lot of ornata's are usually extremely skittish and agressive.


Looks like I've chosen the worst possible pokie to start with  Couldn't help it though..I wanted rufilata but haven't seen any for sale in ages, metallicas are still expensive as hell here, and the sellers here have the subfusca/bara, highland/lowland thing all mixed up. I have a suspicion they don't know what they're selling, themselves. There are some P.regalis around too but..I don't know..

There was this last P.ornata sling for sale. I specifically asked and was told there was only one left. After I left the expo, I found out there were in fact two ornata slings in the jar. Well..not complaining


----------



## Mako16

Hydrazine said:


> Looks like I've chosen the worst possible pokie to start with  Couldn't help it though..I wanted rufilata but haven't seen any for sale in ages, metallicas are still expensive as hell here, and the sellers here have the subfusca/bara, highland/lowland thing all mixed up. I have a suspicion they don't know what they're selling, themselves. There are some P.regalis around too but..I don't know..
> 
> There was this last P.ornata sling for sale. I specifically asked and was told there was only one left. After I left the expo, I found out there were in fact two ornata slings in the jar. Well..not complaining


Rufilata and ornata are the same in my opinion (agressive and very skittish), so other Poec.sp. are usually a better choice  
I see you are from Czech rep. , you should order your tarantulas from Germany when the weather is going to be warmer.
You will get everything you want and p.metallica slings are about 20€


----------



## Hydrazine

Mako16 said:


> Rufilata and ornata are the same in my opinion (agressive and very skittish), so other Poec.sp. are usually a better choice
> I see you are from Czech rep. , you should order your tarantulas from Germany when the weather is going to be warmer.
> You will get everything you want and p.metallica slings are about 20€


I know, you're not the first one to tell me to order from Germany 
20€ is like 2-3x less than what they cost here. Might be less though, haven't been to an expo since November. But well, I don't particularly trust our mail service (bad experience) and I don't intend to get a new spider in the foreseeable future, anyway.

Oh well, I hope I can manage. Psalmos are said to have an even shorter temper than Poecs, so I think my irminia trained me to some degree (though the speed should be a whole another league)
Rehousing a 5" irminia was pretty scary, albeit more the anticipation than the process itself.


----------



## Mako16

Yes, psalmo's are even more agressive then poec's in my opinion  

You've got a personal message about ordering from Germany..


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted male, with some shedding issue on the abdomen. This problem has occured after he's previous molt,
 I thought this thing will dissapear after he molts again, but it looks like it hasn't.


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

unfortunately it's a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Another male.. 




At least this one turned out to be a female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

Still in awe of your skills at photography. I have a lot of catching up to do!!


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Still in awe of your skills at photography. I have a lot of catching up to do!!


Thanks man, I appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted L.nigerrimum's

Female nr.1


Female nr.2


Female nr.3


Female nr.4


Male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

This one might be a female.. 



Freshly molted, confirmed female


----------



## Blueandbluer

LOVE that sumptuous black velvet butt on the P. pulcher. Very... pulchritudinous! :biggrin:


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted, confirmed female


---------- Post added 04-28-2015 at 08:20 PM ----------

RCF 


and new addition MONSTER P.murinus TCF ( 7cm bodylenght )


----------



## Austin S.

Is the murinus WC? Looks very much like she is gravid. That'd be awesome!!


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Is the murinus WC? Looks very much like she is gravid. That'd be awesome!!


I'm not sure if WC or not, but I'm sure she's not gravid. She has been mated in January 2014, but she molted before dropping the sac.

New additions!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

That regalis..


----------



## Mako16

Hydrazine said:


> That regalis..


haha.. I JUST SOLD HER ..  Oh well , good that I have a few smaller ones 

Some more pics of my avic's


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted 




Pair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted, female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

Do want. More tempting poecs...sigh (although I've had my sights on rufilata for some time already)


----------



## Mako16

Hydrazine said:


> Do want. More tempting poecs...sigh (although I've had my sights on rufilata for some time already)


Thanks! You should get one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted



And one in a premolt


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted, confirmed female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Mako16

Now that was fast.. previous molt 4 months ago


----------



## tarantulabit

Love it!!  Have had numerous T's and my son wants one so badly!   I'll be honest... I think it's gorgeous!!   But I'm just not sure I could do it!  They make me nervous... 

Regards, tarantulabit


----------



## sdsnybny

WOW!!!! 25 pages of pure T goodness, 
keep up the great photography.


----------



## Mako16

tarantulabit said:


> Love it!!  Have had numerous T's and my son wants one so badly!   I'll be honest... I think it's gorgeous!!   But I'm just not sure I could do it!  They make me nervous...
> 
> Regards, tarantulabit


Well, it depends on the age of your son and his experiences, p.murinus also makes me nervous sometimes  



sdsnybny said:


> WOW!!!! 25 pages of pure T goodness,
> keep up the great photography.


Thanks, I really appreciate it! I will try my best


----------



## tarantulabit

He's only 13...going on 14!!  Lol!!  We have an A. Geniculata, and she's got a really docile temperament, especially for her species!   He won't touch her!!  They make him really nervous!    Even our B. Smithi that is only about half grown makes him nervous!   And our two slings!   So basically.... They're "his" T's,  but REALLY mine!!  Lol!

Regards, tarantulabit


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


>


My God, that is one gorgeous spider bro.


----------



## BCscorp

Great spiders, great pics!


----------



## Mako16

nr.2 




---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 02:07 AM ----------




Austin S. said:


> My God, that is one gorgeous spider bro.


Thanks! I agree! I will try to make some more shots before she goes to her new owner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

The T.strimi pic reminds me of Mercury. Amazing shots!


----------



## Mako16

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> The T.strimi pic reminds me of Mercury. Amazing shots!


Haha, she does look like a planet.. and she is already 14 days in a heavy premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

I think something's cooking ..


----------



## Mako16

Haven't seen this one for a while


----------



## Mako16

Two freshly molted girls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Rehouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

About 9 inches now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Last molt in September 2014.. grrr.. that's 9 months already! .. I hope he'll get some hooks soon 



and some africans..


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mako16

Another freshly molted P.sp.machalla



Freshly molted male L.nigerrimum



Freshly molted female L.nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

Got this male T.stirmi today, he's in premolt and not in a very good shape. He's losing fluid through his joints.. I hope he'll survive the molt.


----------



## Mako16

Molting was successful.. but still there's no bulbs to be seen .. too bad for my freshly molted female.. :/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Africa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

0.1



1.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Didn't know this guy was in a premolt .. right now I noticed the molting bed underneath him


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

freshly molted male, this is one vicious eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Mako16 said:


> freshly molted male, this is one vicious eater.


Those cambridgei are crazy eaters aren't they?  I swear mine are better eaters than the irminias. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako16

BobGrill said:


> Those cambridgei are crazy eaters aren't they?  I swear mine are better eaters than the irminias.


They are insane!  

And here is my freshly molted female..


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

Breeding project soon.. waiting for my female to molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16




----------



## lalberts9310

Mako16 said:


> Breeding project soon.. waiting for my female to molt


OMG, that is just one magnificent T! The colours on that thing is amazing! O.O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> OMG, that is just one magnificent T! The colours on that thing is amazing! O.O


Yep.. 




0.1 freshly molted


0.1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## archaeosite

I love those taps. The pink is so stunning!


----------



## lalberts9310

Is that H. Mac gravid?


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Is that H. Mac gravid?


Nope, just overfed and in premolt 

---------- Post added 06-30-2015 at 12:11 AM ----------

1.0 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted, confirmed female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

I love your pics! :biggrin::love:

---------- Post added 06-30-2015 at 06:44 PM ----------

What kind of camera are you using for your pics? Sorry if it was asked fairly recently in the thread lol


----------



## Mako16

Biollantefan54 said:


> I love your pics! :biggrin::love:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-30-2015 at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> What kind of camera are you using for your pics? Sorry if it was asked fairly recently in the thread lol


Thanks man! Nothing special.. Samsung WB550. You just have to know how to configure the settings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Still I'm waiting for this girl to molt.. it's been 10 months .. her boyfriend is also waiting ^^

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Stunning looking specimen, indeed!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Stunning looking specimen, indeed!


Yes she is  I'm just a little bit worried that I bought mature male too soon, but still I'm lucky enough that I even found one!
He matured in February or March. I've puted the female's old skin into his tank just for fun, and he seemed pretty interested though 
I just hope she's gonna molt this summer, I'm keeping her at 27°C - 29°C  right now.


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted, confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

male


female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful E. murinus! They look so neat - yours looks much like my girl.


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Beautiful E. murinus! They look so neat - yours looks much like my girl.


Thanks! She really is a stunner !


Freshly molted adult male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Well.. sometimes things aren't meant to be. She got stuck in the molt ( fangs ) for several hours, so I tried to help her out of the old skin .. 
unfortunately she didn't make it. And yeah.. it turned out as female.. :/


..
1.0 adult


1.0


0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

0.1 freshly molted


0.1


0.1 


0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

0.1


1.0


0.1 - 2nd female freshly molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

0.1 


0.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

0.1


freshly molted, still not sure of the sex, leaning towards male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

0.1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful iheringi!


----------



## Hydrazine

I am so green with envy that I look like P.cambridgei freshly moulted.


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Beautiful iheringi!


Thanks! I really don't regret getting her 

1.0 adult


1.0 freshly molted


0.1 freshly molted


0.1 freshly molted


0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

1.0


0.1


1.0


1.0


0.1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

female nr.2  (freshly molted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blue Jaye

Those are incredible pictures , wow I need to get better at taking pics lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako16

Blue Jaye said:


> Those are incredible pictures , wow I need to get better at taking pics lol


Thanks! 

0.1 freshly molted 


0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Stunning! Both of them, but I'm a fan of the subfusca anyways


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Stunning! Both of them, but I'm a fan of the subfusca anyways


Yup! They are awesome! 

1.0 freshly molted & finally matured

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

0.1? freshly molted 



0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

I just caught my 1.0 P.cambridgei in a molting position, and he's now mature!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Got a female waiting for him? If not, find him a nice date!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Got a female waiting for him? If not, find him a nice date!


Yup! The female is waiting for him in Germany 

He is so fuzzy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

1.0 freshly molted


0.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Well I decided to give it a try , altough it's been almost a year since her last molt ..
Insertion? Unfortunately not. She almost killed him! The approach was gentle, he started with lifting her up,but then she suddenly spread her fangs and 
tried to bite him.. he was already beneath her! Tweezers to the rescue! The male is not injured thank god..She's refusing food ( about 5 months I think ).
Could be a possible pre-molt behavior, but no signs of black booty for now. I'm not sure if I should try one more time , or let her molt first . 


Female


Male


Breeding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Beside the fact that I'd consider that T overfed, I'd wait for her to molt. Especially after she already tried to kill the male it would seem she really isn't interested in breeding.


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Beside the fact that I'd consider that T overfed, I'd wait for her to molt. Especially after she already tried to kill the male it would seem she really isn't interested in breeding.


I know , she's a fatty!  Yeah .. I decided to wait. I just hope the male will stay strong till then. His ultimate molt was in February 2015


----------



## Storm76

Mako16 said:


> I know , she's a fatty!  Yeah .. I decided to wait. I just hope the male will stay strong till then. His ultimate molt was in February 2015


Actually...you didn't pair that female up before, did you? Or was she WCed or something? Just thinking since I've never seen one of yours being such a fatty


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Actually...you didn't pair that female up before, did you? Or was she WCed or something? Just thinking since I've never seen one of yours being such a fatty


Nope, never mated her before .. and she is captive bred

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

1.0


1.0 


0.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

That Ornithoctonus....*gasp* what a beautiful animal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> That Ornithoctonus....*gasp* what a beautiful animal!


He's nice huh? Too bad he's gonna look completely different when he will become adult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling

Mako16 said:


> P.chordatus [ adult female ]


LOVE the bottom pic of the P. Chordatus... With the fangs on the sheetweb. lovelovelovelovelove.

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 07:28 AM ----------




Mako16 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 0.1 freshly molted
> 
> 
> 0.1 freshly molted


I like the lowland subfusca as well.... Totally peanut-butter and jealous.

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 07:41 AM ----------

Look at all those urticating hairs in the stirmi's burrow! heh heh heh It's itchy city...

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 07:46 AM ----------

Fat H. Mac! lol Makes my big girl look skinny... Love the feather leg babs, personally I'm a strong believer that the males of this sp. look much more "feather-legged" than their female counterparts.


----------



## Mako16

Haha tnx! That chordatus was really amazing! too bad that I sold her .. I'm regreting it 

1.0 freshly molted


0.1 freshly molted


0.1


0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

It's amazing what powerfeed and high temp's can do ! This 6.5 inch male T.stirmi molted 2 months and 7 days ago.. and now look at this 
I really hope he will hook out now.. he's girl is waiting!


----------



## lalberts9310

Storm76 said:


> That Ornithoctonus....*gasp* what a beautiful animal!


I do WANT!!!


----------



## Mako16

Mako16 said:


> 1.0


And here is the freshly molted female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GustavGoggaman

nice photos n Ts man
Love those P.chordatus n P.lugardi

sadly illegal where im from


----------



## Mako16

GustavGoggaman said:


> nice photos n Ts man
> Love those P.chordatus n P.lugardi
> 
> sadly illegal where im from


Thanks! That's too bad :/

0.1 freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

He's got to be kiding meee.. huge male but no hooks :/ ...  He's got to be at least 7.5-8'' now.

*1.0 Theraphosa stirmi*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Ha! Be glad you'll have that awesome T for a while longer


----------



## sdsnybny

The colors on the underside of the shed carapace are beautiful.


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Ha! Be glad you'll have that awesome T for a while longer


That's gonna be one BIG a** mature male   My female is now about 3 months postmolt, so that's why I was hoping for hooks.. 

Here are my girl''s molt cycles :

February 9th, 2014
June 10th, 2014
November 8th, 2014
May 25th, 2015

What would you do if you were me? Powerfeed the female and easy on the male? Or powerfeed the male and easy on the girl? 
In my best guess, the male can hook out in next 2-4 months... but it took her 7 months to molt the last time, so if she's 3 months 
postmolt now, that means it will take about 4 more months minimum before she molts (or maybe more because she's bigger now)


----------



## Mako16

Some new stuff 

*0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata*


*0.1 Poecilotheria regalis*


*0.1 Pterinochilus murinus TCF*


*0.1 Pterinochilus murinus RCF*


*0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis*


*1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus adult male*


*0.1 Monocentropus balfouri*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

I gotta find a napkin...I'm drooling. 

Kidding aside, beautiful spiders mate!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> I gotta find a napkin...I'm drooling.
> 
> Kidding aside, beautiful spiders mate!


Thanks!

Newly acquired female ! 

0.1 Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

My biggest female P.metallica





and breeding attempt with smaller one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

*0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli*





*0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland' freshly molted*



*0.1 Poecilotheria metallica*



*0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli freshly molted*



*0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus freshly molted*



*0.1 Avicularia versicolor freshly molted*



*0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei freshly molted*



*0.1 Heteroscodra maculata freshly molted*



*0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum*



*1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. machala*



*0.1 Pterinochilus murinus RCF*



*1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus *



*0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis*



*0.0.1 Theraphosa apophysis 2nd moult*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

New addition and fresh molt


----------



## Mako16

I tried something new this time with my photography.. hope you like them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

Great pics man! LOVE the balfouris!


----------



## Versicolor19

Beautiful man! I'm not sure if you have any Avics in your collection but I'd really like to see some if you do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako16

Thanks both of you!

I will take some more pictures tomorrow on the same background, including my A.versicolor


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Versicolor19

Really great shots and gorgeous versicolor! Makes me want to lure mine out and take a few snaps of her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76

That maculata...one day I'll get one of those, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> That maculata...one day I'll get one of those, too


She's a beauty right? freshly molted , just a week ago 

One pic that I forgot to post ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

Nice pics as always bro. I'm really liking the new approach you have taken with the last several pics!


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Nice pics as always bro. I'm really liking the new approach you have taken with the last several pics!


Thanks Austin! 

Mature male.. breeding soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Don't forget to post breeding pics


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Don't forget to post breeding pics


I sure will  

Some freshly molted spiders

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Mako16

leaveittoweaver said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thanks!

New addition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted female.. but not sure why so colorless? 



Another freshly molted beauty, breeding soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Mako16 said:


> Freshly molted female.. but not sure why so colorless?


Maybe she's just an oddball 

The pampho is gorgeous *drools*


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Maybe she's just an oddball
> 
> The pampho is gorgeous *drools*


Thanks! I really hope the mating will be succesfull with the pampho!

Yeah, she's definitely more brighter in colors compared to her sister, which is also the same size and freshly molted  
You can see the difference here:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Good luck with the breeding, post photos


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


>


hotogenic:hotogenic:hotogenic:hotogenic::cry::cry::cry::biggrin::biggrin:.....pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Success!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Mako16 said:


> Success!


Awesome! Congrats on the successful pair, and I hope she lays one big fat sac for you! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Thanks Lolla!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin S.

Awesome pics as always brother. When are you mating your ultra's?


----------



## Mako16

Thanks Austin! I will breed my P.ultramarinus late November or early December


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

That pampho is really beautiful! I really want one (ultramarinus specifically). I saw some female Pamhobeteus machala and platyomma for sale here from the breeder I usually buy, if I weren't limited on space I would have got myself one, just because I've heard so many great things about them.


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> That pampho is really beautiful! I really want one (ultramarinus specifically). I saw some female Pamhobeteus machala and platyomma for sale here from the breeder I usually buy, if I weren't limited on space I would have got myself one, just because I've heard so many great things about them.


Thanks Lolla! They really are something special, all of the Pampho genus   I will breed my ultramarinus in December  

p.s. For those who are using Facebook, you can also like my new page from now on.

https://www.facebook.com/markostermanspiderworld 

Here is one asian T, that showed up after a recent molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16

Freshly molted sub-adult male




Freshly molted adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o

Mako16 said:


> Thanks Lolla!


I am going to get myself some p subfusca. I just love the dark colours. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

3rd attempt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Gorgeous "lowland"! I miss my "Artemis"...really need to try get a girl. Perhaps next year if financials look better...lovely T, mate!


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> Gorgeous "lowland"! I miss my "Artemis"...really need to try get a girl. Perhaps next year if financials look better...lovely T, mate!


Thanks! They are pretty indeed!

Some photo shooting from today 

male, freshly molted 


female, freshly molted 


female


female, freshly molted


female in premolt



female, after recent molt


female, freshly molted




female, freshly molted




female, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

A very nice set of pictures, good background too! Love how nicely spread out they sit, must've taken a while to get them to relax that way. Especially that L. violaceopes for instance...


----------



## Mako16

Storm76 said:


> A very nice set of pictures, good background too! Love how nicely spread out they sit, must've taken a while to get them to relax that way. Especially that L. violaceopes for instance...


Thank you very much! It's actually not hard at all , to get them in to that pose!  Try to release them on the wall, and you will see, that they get in to that pose in a second 

I just bought the entire collection from a friend, because he decided to leave the spider world .. and so I got 4 new scorpions + 26 new spiders (including 3, that I used to have lol.. I sold them, to this guy a few months ago.
P.ornata,H.maculata and A.avicularia.. especially I was regretting of selling the ornata.. but now my baby is back and she is even bigger and soooo pretty, she molted once in his care!  Pictures will follow soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

That ornata is absolutely stunning looking!


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> That ornata is absolutely stunning looking!


Yes she is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Mako16 said:


> Thank you very much! It's actually not hard at all , to get them in to that pose!  Try to release them on the wall, and you will see, that they get in to that pose in a second
> 
> I just bought the entire collection from a friend, because he decided to leave the spider world .. and so I got 4 new scorpions + 26 new spiders (including 3, that I used to have lol.. I sold them, to this guy a few months ago.
> P.ornata,H.maculata and A.avicularia.. especially I was regretting of selling the ornata.. but now my baby is back and she is even bigger and soooo pretty, she molted once in his care!  Pictures will follow soon!


Oh, hell no! I'm not gonna "release" one of my Poecies or Psalms on my wall if I can avoid it - they're a pain in the rear to catch if spooked  The short outbreak of my C. fimbriatus MM during rehousing was enough for a week for me, lol. Damn bugger went after my foot! 


Also - STUNNING H. mac! Gorgeous spider!


----------



## Mako16

Haha try it , it's really not that bad  I also thought before I started experimenting this, that they will run literally everywhere and that I will have to chase them. 
I have a big wall and no furniture nearby, so the spider can basically run anywhere he likes to. 
Only my H.maculata has ran in to the upper right corner of the wall, other T's stopped moving as soon as they stepped on the wall 

New addition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

More new additions! 







Egg sac construction in progress?  1st mating was 48 days ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARspiders

Fingers crossed on that egg sac, beautiful T's but that P. Irminia wow!


----------



## Mako16

ARspiders said:


> Fingers crossed on that egg sac, beautiful T's but that P. Irminia wow!


Thanks!  And I agree, irminia's are beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Congrats on the sac!!! I hope you get a lot of balfouri slings! I absolutely adore my little balfouris, couldn't be more happier hehe. That P. Irminia though! What an eye-catcher! Just stunning stunning stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I don't care how "common" Suntigers are, that irminia is gorgeous! Psalmopoeus fans unite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Congrats on the sac!!! I hope you get a lot of balfouri slings! I absolutely adore my little balfouris, couldn't be more happier hehe. That P. Irminia though! What an eye-catcher! Just stunning stunning stunning





Storm76 said:


> I don't care how "common" Suntigers are, that irminia is gorgeous! Psalmopoeus fans unite!


Thanks both of you!  I really hope everything's gonna be Ok with the sac! Today I'll try with P.ultramarinus, because I just can't wait no more lol! and next week it's time for some E.olivacea action!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

Don't forget to post pics! As always  hehe

And good luck with the P. ultramarinus!


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Don't forget to post pics! As always  hehe
> 
> And good luck with the P. ultramarinus!


I didn't forget

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lalberts9310

Great pictures man! That male is just beautiful!


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


> Thanks both of you!  I really hope everything's gonna be Ok with the sac! Today I'll try with P.ultramarinus, because I just can't wait no more lol! and next week it's time for some E.olivacea action!


Huge congrats and a job well done on the balfouri sac my friend. It's been 45 days for mine :/


----------



## Mako16

*Freshly molted Iridopelma hirsutum, unsexed*



*Freshly molted Poecilotheria formosa, female*





*Just received this MM Encyocratella olivacea, breeding in mid december *



*Monocentropus balfouri with egg sack. She's being a good mother. I took some shots through the glass, as she was webbing around the sack a bit *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16




----------



## ARspiders

awesome photo's!

I am in love with that M. balfouri, but I first need some more experience before going to the old worlds


----------



## Mako16

ARspiders said:


> awesome photo's!
> 
> I am in love with that M. balfouri, but I first need some more experience before going to the old worlds


Thanks, she's a beauty indeed! Yeah, go nice and slow on new additions, there's plenty of time 

*Freshly molted, unsexed juvenile*



*1st breeding attempt,  unsuccessful .. Before I introduced the male to her, she gave me a threat pose, and then she stayed that way.
The male started to drumm, but she was not answering back. I'll try again probably tomorrow*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemesisT

Any for sale?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako16

nemesisT said:


> Any for sale?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Sorry, not selling anything abroad 

*Freshly molted sub-adult female*


----------



## Mako16

Hello people! 

Well, I got some bad news, and I got some good news! Let's start with the bad ones..
I pulled the M.balfouri sack after 35 days since it has been laid, because I had a feeling that
there is something wrong with it, and unfortunately I was right. About 35 eggs all dried up, so no balfouri slings this year unfortunately :/  Oh well , I'll try again sooner or later 

And the good news! I haven't posted for a while now, so in this time I had a dozens of new molts, so today I decided that I will take a couple of last shots in year 2015 

*Adult male*


*Subadult female, freshly molted*


*Subadult female, freshly molted*


*Juvenile female, freshly molted*


*Unsexed juvenile, freshly molted*


*Subadult male, freshly molted*


*Adult female, freshly molted*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

*Subadult female, freshly molted*




*Subadult female, freshly molted*



*Subadult female, freshly molted*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

*Subadult female, freshly molted*



*Adult female*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

Ah man so sorry on that M. balfouri sac, such a big bummer!


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Ah man so sorry on that M. balfouri sac, such a big bummer!


Yeah.. more luck next time! I'm not sure if I should try again right now, or wait for her to molt hmm.. I saw that you had a success with yours! congrats man!


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Mako16 said:


> Yeah.. more luck next time! I'm not sure if I should try again right now, or wait for her to molt hmm.. I saw that you had a success with yours! congrats man!


Are you talking about the P. Irminia breeding? Nope, she dropped, but abandoned it and I pulled it. the sac was quite bad, and the eggs that did look okay never hatched 

I do have a juvenile male though, so wil try breeding her again when he matures


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Are you talking about the P. Irminia breeding? Nope, she dropped, but abandoned it and I pulled it. the sac was quite bad, and the eggs that did look okay never hatched
> 
> I do have a juvenile male though, so wil try breeding her again when he matures


Whooops.. I was talking with AustinS about the balfouri's not long ago .. and I thought I quoted him (silly me).. he had a succesfull balfouri sack, sorry my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Oh my lord, can I have your P. ornata?   How big is she?


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Oh my lord, can I have your P. ornata?   How big is she?


Can you imagine, that I already sold her twice? LoL.. and still got her back  Now I'm really thinking of keeping her forever. She's about 7,5'' (19cm)


----------



## lalberts9310

Mako16 said:


> Can you imagine, that I already sold her twice? LoL.. and still got her back  Now I'm really thinking of keeping her forever. She's about 7,5'' (19cm)


I think I would be the happiest person on earth if I could find myself a female P. ornata


----------



## Mako16

I've got 4 P.ornata's all together. Others are still juvies though, but yeah, hoping for at least one more girl 

This girl molted a few days ago..

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JAG2469

Those are some absolutely gorgeous tarantulas nice thread


----------



## JAG2469

Those are some absolutely gorgeous tarantulas great thread


----------



## Mako16

JAG2469 said:


> Those are some absolutely gorgeous tarantulas great thread


Thanks !

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Austin S.

Let's see some pictures of that new stuff


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Let's see some pictures of that new stuff


The new stuff is too little to get a good shot of it 

Here are some others though 

O.aureotibialis, subadult female


S.melanotarsum, 3rd molt


A.versicolor, subadult female with a phantom sack 



C.marshalli, subadult female, freshly molted


E.murinus, subadult/adult female freshly molted


T.apophysis, juvenile female, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S.

Mako16 said:


> The new stuff is too little to get a good shot of it
> 
> Here are some others though
> 
> O.aureotibialis, subadult female
> 
> 
> S.melanotarsum, 3rd molt
> 
> 
> A.versicolor, subadult female with a phantom sack
> 
> 
> 
> C.marshalli, subadult female, freshly molted
> 
> 
> E.murinus, subadult/adult female freshly molted
> 
> 
> T.apophysis, juvenile female, freshly molted


Man, that apophysis!!!
Wish they were not so damn expensive here.


----------



## BaphometDL50

Gret shots and nice details,i like your spiders.


----------



## Mako16

Austin S. said:


> Man, that apophysis!!!
> Wish they were not so damn expensive here.


Tell me about it.. I was so excited last year when I finally noticed some slings up for sale.. I bought 2 and both of them turned out as females! couldn't be more happier 



BaphometDL50 said:


> Gret shots and nice details,i like your spiders.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mako16

Heteroscodra maculata, adult female





Poecilotheria ornata, adult female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

AWESOME.So great photo and wonderfull spider.The only problem is so slow to grew up hehe Congrats.And ornata is so dope too.


----------



## Mako16

BaphometDL50 said:


> AWESOME.So great photo and wonderfull spider.The only problem is so slow to grew up hehe Congrats.And ornata is so dope too.


Thanks! Yeah, H.mac's are very slow growers, but thankfully larger females are not that expensive to purchase, so you don't have to wait for them to get big.. unless, if watching them grow is what you want 

Poecilotheria metallica, adult female, freshly molted



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, adult female, heavily gravid

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mako16

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli, subadult female


Poecilotheria formosa, subadult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16

Poecilotheria ornata, adult female


Poecilotheria metallica, adult female Nr.2 , freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

Poecilotheria metallica "Black" a.k.a Old P. metallica 

Great pics!


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310

Nice pictures man, really digging that E. pachypus!   Those bottlebrush legs are so cute!


----------



## Mako16

lalberts9310 said:


> Nice pictures man, really digging that E. pachypus!   Those bottlebrush legs are so cute!


Yup, they're awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16




----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16



Reactions: Like 1


----------

